# Burton Step On boot fitment?



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Get some 9s as well


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Based on my experience with the liners, the Photon will pack out more than the Ion, and the size that fits me with other boots is half a size small with Burtons, at least with life liner. But anyways, all boots seem to be different in the same size, even within brands, so try them.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

Snowboard boot size will never be the same as US shoe size (it will always be smaller). Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


STOKED!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Wdkwang said:


> First time buying snowboard gear. Been renting for about 3 seasons now. I normally wear size 11-11.5 in shoes/sneakers. 11 for snugger fit, 11.5 for loose fit. Normally I wear an 11 on resort rentals but I never paid attention to whether my foot shifted or not inside the boot. Since the Step Ons are not out yet, i wanted to get test fitted with Burton boots in store so i know what size to get if i order online. I tried the regular Photons since thats what they had in stock. The scale says I read an 11 and the 11s in the Photons fit well. I plan to get the Ions though. I read mixed reviews on sizing. Some say true to size, some say it runs small, and 1 major concern is that some seem to experience pain on their pinky toes from the cleat that hooks into the binding. I'm wondering if buying the 11 is sufficient, or if i should buy it in 10.5, 11, and 11.5 to try them all out at home, then return 2 of them. Thoughts or experiences?



wait a tic... your plan is to go into a store and have the salesperson fit you so you can order online...??

Bad form.


----------



## Nate Smilovici (Feb 17, 2018)

I just picked up a pair of photon steps-on's and the pinkie toe and the Tailor's bunion gets hot spots just laying around the house trying to heat mold these things. Usually wear a size 10 boot but went down to a 9 at first. After wearing them for 1 hour around the house my foot went numb and had sever hot spots in those areas. Then the same thing with the 10 just not as much numbness. No its not over tightened but it is tight as it should be. Its like the cleat system under pressure really notches down into your foot causing pain and soreness. I hate to say that since I've waited all summer on a waiting list to pick mine up and now I'm probably going to either return them and scrap the whole step on system all together or try to see what other solutions are out there... My foot is not wide I tend to fit in a more euro shoe which typically is slimmer but this is a serious design flaw and will eliminate many people from enjoying this set up. AARRH Anyone here have this similar issue find a fix?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Nate Smilovici said:


> I just picked up a pair of photon steps-on's and the pinkie toe and the Tailor's bunion gets hot spots just laying around the house trying to heat mold these things. Usually wear a size 10 boot but went down to a 9 at first. After wearing them for 1 hour around the house my foot went numb and had sever hot spots in those areas. Then the same thing with the 10 just not as much numbness. No its not over tightened but it is tight as it should be. Its like the cleat system under pressure really notches down into your foot causing pain and soreness. I hate to say that since I've waited all summer on a waiting list to pick mine up and now I'm probably going to either return them and scrap the whole step on system all together or try to see what other solutions are out there... My foot is not wide I tend to fit in a more euro shoe which typically is slimmer but this is a serious design flaw and will eliminate many people from enjoying this set up. AARRH Anyone here have this similar issue find a fix?


Did you follow the sizing advice in this thread? Did you read the other boot fitting thread?

If you did you'd realize that those boots just might not fit you. Even if you really, really want them to. I'd love to try them. They don't make them with a boot that will fit me. So I use traditional bindings with a boot that DOES fit. 

All that said, a professional boot fitter _may_ be able to help you.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Nate Smilovici said:


> I just picked up a pair of photon steps-on's and the pinkie toe and the Tailor's bunion gets hot spots just laying around the house trying to heat mold these things. Usually wear a size 10 boot but went down to a 9 at first. After wearing them for 1 hour around the house my foot went numb and had sever hot spots in those areas. Then the same thing with the 10 just not as much numbness. No its not over tightened but it is tight as it should be. Its like the cleat system under pressure really notches down into your foot causing pain and soreness. I hate to say that since I've waited all summer on a waiting list to pick mine up and now I'm probably going to either return them and scrap the whole step on system all together or try to see what other solutions are out there... My foot is not wide I tend to fit in a more euro shoe which typically is slimmer but this is a serious design flaw and will eliminate many people from enjoying this set up. AARRH Anyone here have this similar issue find a fix?


Hi Nate,

Only actual heat molding will activate the heat mold process. Wearing a boot around will never accomplish what you are looking to do. Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot


----------



## Nate Smilovici (Feb 17, 2018)

Deacon said:


> Did you follow the sizing advice in this thread? Did you read the other boot fitting thread?
> 
> If you did you'd realize that those boots just might not fit you. Even if you really, really want them to. I'd love to try them. They don't make them with a boot that will fit me. So I use traditional bindings with a boot that DOES fit.
> 
> All that said, a professional boot fitter _may_ be able to help you.





Wiredsport said:


> Hi Nate,
> 
> Only actual heat molding will activate the heat mold process. Wearing a boot around will never accomplish what you are looking to do. Please measure your foot using this method:
> 
> Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot



Hey thanks for the replies and YES I purchased them from a very reputable snowboard shop with professional boot fitters. I've been riding for 12 years and have owned several pairs of burton boots over the years.
Thank you for the tutorial. From reading professional reviews, this is a issue that has bothered many step on users and I'm just looking for a solution. The metal cleat casing on the outer side part of shoe is giving many riders issues when the boot is worn and I do not think heat molding will affect that area. As for the size my feet were snug in the 9 all toes were pressed lightly to the inner padding and the 10 just the big toe would touch. What happens as the shoe gets cranked down by the boa the cleat casing cranks down as well on the pinky toe, bunion. The discomfort then gradually increases until hot spots occur.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Nate Smilovici said:


> Hey thanks for the replies and YES I purchased them from a very reputable snowboard shop with professional boot fitters. I've been riding for 12 years and have owned several pairs of burton boots over the years.
> Thank you for the tutorial. From reading professional reviews, this is a issue that has bothered many step on users and I'm just looking for a solution.


Hi Nate,

Sadly, board shops and boot fitters get this wrong all the time. I would strongly suggest that measure your own bare foot as above. If it only confirms your purchase then that will be great but we do know that the wrong size has been the cause of the issue that you are describing in the Step On boots for many riders. STOKED!


----------



## Tony McCandless (Nov 8, 2018)

Bit missing for me on the measurement is so you have your foot length and width in cm but how does that relate to the shoe sizes from Burton ? Did I genuinely miss a bit ?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tony McCandless said:


> Bit missing for me on the measurement is so you have your foot length and width in cm but how does that relate to the shoe sizes from Burton ? Did I genuinely miss a bit ?


Hi Tony,

You really want to go by barefoot measurements only which will give you your Mondopoint size and your width in cm. Please let us know what those are and we will be happy to hep you find the correct size. STOKED!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Tony McCandless said:


> Bit missing for me on the measurement is so you have your foot length and width in cm but how does that relate to the shoe sizes from Burton ? Did I genuinely miss a bit ?


All boots state both US size and mondo size (and some others usually). The mondo size is the actual measurement in centimeters. So a 27.0cm foot is a mondo size 27, which also happens to be a US Men's size 9. So by measuring your foot you automatically know the correct mondo size boot. 

You can also use the handy web site Wired made (at least I think Wired made it).

In the beginning of the Wide Boot thread there is also a chart showing the widths for each size.


----------



## Tony McCandless (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks for that. Agree on the post for wide feet. I found Northwave to be the best option.


----------



## Tony McCandless (Nov 8, 2018)

oops my bad. Remeasured with socks off. DOH !!!

27.6 length but widths are 10.3 left and 10 right. From the chart the 10.3 = 4.05 inches = D fitment so should be ok.

I am booked in to get the liners heat moulded and custom footbeds done as unlikely the ones from my Northwaves will fit. 

Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tony McCandless said:


> oops my bad. Remeasured with socks off. DOH !!!
> 
> 27.6 length but widths are 10.3 left and 10 right. From the chart the 10.3 = 4.05 inches = D fitment so should be ok.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

10.3 cm is the smallest width in the range for an E width. 10.0 is a D width. Also 27.6 is Mondo 280 but is the smallest size in the range for Mondo 280 (the range is 276 to 280 mm). If you are confident in those measurements we would typically suggest The Salomon Wide boots which are E width. As you are close on a couple of measurements I will be happy to confirm if you would like to upload images of your measurements being taken. Thanks!


----------



## Tony McCandless (Nov 8, 2018)

Ok confused now. The diagram in the WIDE thread shows a UK 10 / US 11 as 4.1 in for D = 10.4 cm and 4.3 in for E = 10.9 cm. As such there should not be a width issue.

For clarity these boots and bindings are with me as are my amazingly well fitted Northwave Legends with Now O-Drive bindings. 

Worse comes to the worse the moulding only partially fixes the tightness on the right (which BTW is narrower - go figure) and I need to do something a little more radical. Either way the Step-Ons are getting moulded and tested. Good though to have the Northwaves and Now's to fall back on and to see the guides which are really helpful. 

Cheers


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tony McCandless said:


> Ok confused now. The diagram in the WIDE thread shows a UK 10 / US 11 as 4.1 in for D = 10.4 cm and 4.3 in for E = 10.9 cm. As such there should not be a width issue.
> 
> For clarity these boots and bindings are with me as are my amazingly well fitted Northwave Legends with Now O-Drive bindings.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

27.6 cm is Mondo 280 which is size 10 US. That is the size you will want to use on the chart that I had posted. 10.3 cm puts you into the E range. Again, I would strongly suggest that you post up the requested images. Initial comfort very often leads to a poor fit after break in. We want to get this right for you .


----------



## Tony McCandless (Nov 8, 2018)

Ah I see you are advising a US 10 hence the issue on width. Thats a UK 9 which in boots has never worked for me I'm afraid - even the Northwaves are US 10.5 and manage to be both comfortable and let me have some real fun n control when riding.

I get the view though that going long for the width could be an issue. One I am prepared to give a go though as I'm not exactly Travis Rice at 53 and spending most times on the pistes and between trees.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Tony McCandless said:


> Ah I see you are advising a US 10 hence the issue on width. Thats a UK 9 which in boots has never worked for me I'm afraid - even the Northwaves are US 10.5 and manage to be both comfortable and let me have some real fun n control when riding.
> 
> I get the view though that going long for the width could be an issue. One I am prepared to give a go though as I'm not exactly Travis Rice at 53 and spending most times on the pistes and between trees.


Hi Tony,

Yes, we would not expect a US 10 to work for you at D width. It would still be too narrow even though it also also almost 1 full cm too long (which is a huge deal in snowboard boots). This would also likely feel too short as narrowness in the toe box will give that sensation. Once you match you actual width you will be able to drop to your correct Mondopoint length and everything will fall into place. Depending on the accuracy of your measurement you may be as low as 9.5 US (your posted measurement is only 1mm above that).


----------

